# Wheel apperance and fitment



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Many times there are questions here about what wheels will fit. I saw this car last night. Owner not around at the time so no chance to ask questions. Looks like discs on all 4. Rears are 295/35ZR18. Fronts are 245/40ZR18.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hawt! Love that stripe too. Yeah, i'd like to know the size and backspace on those wheels. I realize black wheels are all the rage now but I think those would look better in gunmetal than black on this classic.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Russell, the owner of the above modded '69 GTO posts on PY board, 
goes by 69*Goat

more on his car from previous magazine article.
1969 Pontiac GTO - Back On Top - Popular Hot Rodding Magazine


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

I have the disc brake conversion and installed REV CLassic 17x9 with a 5.5 backspace with 275-50-17 Nittos and 235-55-17 on the front with a 17x7 and lowered the front , the car looks awesome.


----------



## brooknice (Jan 9, 2013)

I have the same 275 50 17 on my rear and 235 55 17 on my front with the reproductions Rallye 2 on my 69 gto. I love his stripe I think it like a carbon fiber decal. I could have sworn I saw this car for sale on eBay before?


----------

